# Arrived In Ascoli Piceno



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

After about a year of preparation and the necessary projects of selling a home, obtaining the Elective Residence Visas and saying goodbyes (at least until the arrivals on our Italian doorstep), we are In Ascoli Piceno, Marche', Italy. We have a temporary apartment for 60 days and now have a negotiated lease on an apartment in the Historical Central area for three years. :clap2:

Ascoli has turned out to be all we hoped for and so many friendly people have gone out of their way to help. The Permisso di Soggiorno paperwork is in process and an appointment with the Questura to turn in fotos and be fingerprinted is a week away. As forewarned, knowing a friend of a friend who has a friend who has a contact - is the magic formula to making things work.

Have there been headaches? - of course. But most anything worth doing has them.

Looking forward to making ExPat contacts in the area. We have already been introduced to some fellow Americans and some great Aussies.

Some very pleased newly ExPats!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

welcome to southern or mid italia you have found a middle of the road place to live and are very close to the best region in Italy abruzzo . well I would say that would I not good luck and remember the most important thing when faced with a jobs worth or a bad commune keep smilling


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Well done and congratulations. We are planning to retire to Italy but are a few years away, I will follow your adventures with great interest and best of luck


----------



## Hula74 (Jul 20, 2013)

What part of Spain are you residing? My wife and I are planning to move to the Abruzzo region.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hula74 said:


> What part of Spain are you residing? My wife and I are planning to move to the Abruzzo region.


you will love it its a calm way of life and more social than some big popular Regions ie tuscana here life is like it was in England when I was a boy


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Hula74 said:


> What part of Spain are you residing? My wife and I are planning to move to the Abruzzo region.


We are actually from Ireland living in Honolulu Hawaii but will be retiring in Abruzzo.
I think I must have hit something accidentally and Spain popped up I have to change that asap. Do you know the Abruzzo area ? We have been there a few times but will visit more to see what part would be the best match for us.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shaka said:


> We are actually from Ireland living in Honolulu Hawaii but will be retiring in Abruzzo.
> I think I must have hit something accidentally and Spain popped up I have to change that asap. Do you know the Abruzzo area ? We have been there a few times but will visit more to see what part would be the best match for us.


hi we have lived in abruzzo for 11 years now any thing you need to know just ask and yes its advisable to visit5 more and not be led by house agents to were they have cheap houses to sell that cheap to them and the areas they in is not allways convienent we had a bit of luck when we frst came house hunting , I told the guide id been in the buildind traid all my life and did not want a reck to do up but something to live in while we done it up to our requerments . what did he show us you got it houses with no roofs only three walls standing 
then a stroke of luck I told him I was a joiner . that done it il take you to the village of wood pretoro as my father used to take me there to pick up saw dust 
and that's how we ended up in pretoro and could not be happier we can sea the sea 20 mins away air port 35 mins away ski 20 mins a way paradise


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

That's wonderful that it worked out so well. We would like to find a house with a garden at the edge of a town or decent sized village in Abruzzo so that we could easily walk around and be part of the community .Nearby public transport would be great, we obviously intend to drive ,how difficult is it to get a small automatic car there? Do things close up for the winter or is there plenty to do to get through the winter months.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shaka said:


> That's wonderful that it worked out so well. We would like to find a house with a garden at the edge of a town or decent sized village in Abruzzo so that we could easily walk around and be part of the community .Nearby public transport would be great, we obviously intend to drive ,how difficult is it to get a small automatic car there? Do things close up for the winter or is there plenty to do to get through the winter months.


 hi yes we are very happy and we are on the edge of a small town as you see called Pretoro we have a fenced in garden being English and car parking on our own property and views to die for an a village shop 200 yrds away if we don't want to drive anwere selling every thing we want , we are on a bus route not tomany though just school times and one more . Funny you should menshion autormactic cars we have a friend who spechalises in automatics cars just down the road either for hire our sale as lots of americans holliday here our come back to discover there roots , and they don't like stick shift 
as for shutting down in the winter no we have very mild winters here in the shelter of the maiella mountane and I have not worn a big overcoat since weve been unlike were we used to live on the Norfolk coast and any snow that falls is cleanded up straight away , and nothing closes down here as we have two seasons summer beach winter ski and resturants are open all the year nuf now finger hurts google my town and se what you think pud


----------

